# Jackson SLAT3-7 and Ibanez RGA427Z on thomann...



## Mwoit (Feb 1, 2010)

1199E - Jackson

1850E - Ibanez

Thoughts?


----------



## Zahs (Feb 1, 2010)

RGA427 = expensive even with the internet price..... i wonder if you could get a custom with that kind of money lying around.

Economics....fail. 

RGD seems more of a reasonable price.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jackson's price = fail.

Ibanez's price is lower than I expected, though. good.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 1, 2010)

???

The Ibanez costs more than 50% more than the Jackson...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 1, 2010)

The RGA is roughly the same price as a standard Universe. Though I'd much prefer it to the UV. But I'd expect some real Dimarzio or at least some EMG/Blackouts for that price. They are using the same Low-Z's as the Indo RGA?


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 2, 2010)

Now that the S series 7-string has 24 frets, I really don't see the point in spending more on an Ibby 7.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 2, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> The RGA is roughly the same price as a standard Universe. Though I'd much prefer it to the UV. But I'd expect some real Dimarzio or at least some EMG/Blackouts for that price. They are using the same Low-Z's as the Indo RGA?



I just hope that the prestige model doesn't have that fuckin battery slot, as the Indo models


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2010)

That Ibanez is nice.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> The RGA is roughly the same price as a standard Universe. Though I'd much prefer it to the UV. But I'd expect some real Dimarzio or at least some EMG/Blackouts for that price. They are using the same Low-Z's as the Indo RGA?



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy hell does the Jackson have a big headstock or WHAT


----------



## Key_Maker (Feb 2, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> Holy hell does the Jackson have a big headstock or WHAT



The headstock isn't that big, it was just a drunken kid behind the photoshop a day after the namm show, this is how it looks:


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 2, 2010)

IMO that is the single nicest and most desirable Ibanez 7 string I have ever seen. No I wont sell my Apex1 or 2127X to get it but I think its a better guitar than both of those. Specs wise as well as beauty wise.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks really nice, they could have slimmed it down to their USA proportions..
but I think they cut cost by sticking with the way it is


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 2, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> The headstock isn't that big, it was just a drunken kid behind the photoshop a day after the namm show, this is how it looks:


Still looks kind of big but I dunno that's just me.

I'd still buy it.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait a fucking minute, this one has big sharkfins, smaller headstock and BINDING!

Are you sure that's a regular production model?


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Wait a fucking minute, this one has big sharkfins, smaller headstock and BINDING!
> 
> Are you sure that's a regular production model?



this IS the regular. the pics you've seen before are from ugly mockups or shitty prototypes


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2010)

JACKSON SLAT3-7 SOLOIST ARCHTOP GMG big view - U.K. International Cyberstore

Product: Jackson Slat 3-7 Soloist Archtop 7-String Electric Guitar with Case

Jackson 2010 PRO SERIES SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop Black 7-String Electric Guitar

Everything except for that one DCGL page shows small sharkfins and no binding. I'm wondering wtf is going on


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Everything except for that one DCGL page shows small sharkfins and no binding. I'm wondering wtf is going on



Two of the same models #'s
Same Price
Same specs
Both made in Japan

But one has a killer finish and has bigger shark inlays....


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, a sweet ibanez. Too bad its 2 grand. 



asmegin_slayer said:


> Two of the same models #'s
> Same Price
> Same specs
> Both made in Japan
> ...



The jackson is alder, the ibanez is mahogany (God, it feels weird typing that).

the ibanez is mahogany.
Just had to do it again to makesure i wasnt typoing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 2, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> JACKSON SLAT3-7 SOLOIST ARCHTOP GMG big view - U.K. International Cyberstore
> 
> Product: Jackson Slat 3-7 Soloist Archtop 7-String Electric Guitar with Case
> 
> ...




Prototype Vs. Final sales version?


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 3, 2010)

you dont get many mahogany production ibanez's thats for sure!


----------



## audibleE (Feb 3, 2010)

One should play hockey with the Jackson headstock. Ibanez RGA WIN WIN WIN!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice price on the Ibby... not. It's far too expensive considering its specs, and the pseudo-EMG stockers do little to improve its perceived value IMO.

Is this a KxK I see coming my way?


----------



## jase298 (Jun 25, 2010)

I got quoted $2230 us dollars shipped from japan to NY for the rga. 1850 euro is way over priced.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 25, 2010)

Thomann is not as good with prices as it was before, but they are still one of the best way to get stuff, as the prices include delivery above 200.
I agree comparing with the S it's way overpriced for what you get, though.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 25, 2010)

the initial release of the SLAT-7's had no binding and small shark fins.
the Official "release" versions of these that are out now all have neck binding and larger sharkfin inlays. 
Any that do not are left overs from the initial runs of these
when they first came out.


----------

